# A question to the Skunks out there...(serious poll)



## DannSkunk (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, I've been seeing that almost everyone around here thinks so that skunks stink.

I was just wondering if the skunk anthros out there also think so, so please answer truthfully.

I've been doing a bit of lurking, and I see all the non-serious topics can get derailed pretty quickly...


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 5, 2010)

Meh, the stink part of the skunk never really crossed my mind.


----------



## Icky (Jul 5, 2010)

Seriously?

It's a fucking SKUNK.


----------



## Pine (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm sorry but I had to vote yes because I got sprayed when I was a little one, and it was not fun at all  it doesn't mean I have resentment toward the skunk furries though


----------



## DannSkunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> Seriously?
> 
> It's a fucking SKUNK.


 If you would actually look it up to be sure, you'd find that they don't.

A little fun fact that shocks people and busts a popular myth...


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2010)

DannSkunk said:


> If you would actually look it up to be sure, you'd find that they don't.
> 
> A little fun fact that shocks people and busts a popular myth...


Have you ever even been within 50 feet of one? 

I've been sprayed.

It's not a fucking myth, you twat.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Them themselves stink, no. Them making others stink, yes.


----------



## DannSkunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> Have you ever even been within 50 feet of one?
> 
> I've been sprayed.
> 
> It's not a fucking myth, you twat.



Excuse me, but I'd like to ask that you don't call me a twat. Thank you.

Also, did this one happen to live in your garage for a while? That's how I found out that they don't.

One morning, I found out, because it was under my car, and it jumped out, freaked, and sprayed me.


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2010)

DannSkunk said:


> Excuse me, but I'd like to ask that you don't call me a twat. Thank you.
> 
> Also, did this one happen to live in your garage for a while? That's how I found out that they don't.
> 
> One morning, I found out, because it was under my car, and it jumped out, freaked, and sprayed me.


We were camping, and I had to try and shoo him away from our packs in the middle of the night.

We knew it was there because we could smell it, even before it sprayed. 

The smell lingers.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2010)

Skunks stink even when they aren't spraying. 

It's just like how ferrets stink. 

They just got dat musk.


----------



## RLR (Jul 6, 2010)

Icky, never "shoo" a skunk away...


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Skunks stink even when they aren't spraying.
> 
> It's just like how ferrets stink.
> 
> They just got dat musk.



Don't most animals have a distinctive smell?


----------



## Pine (Jul 6, 2010)

even if a skunk doesn't spray you, the smell can linger and can actually be smelled over a mile away at times


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Don't most animals have a distinctive smell?


 Yeah, but they're not all oppressive and repugnant.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's just like how ferrets stink.


 
D:

Jerk.


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2010)

Lars Riley said:


> Icky, never "shoo" a skunk away...


 
Yeah, I learned that. 

I was trying to be nice, too.

Fucking skunks.


----------



## DannSkunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> We were camping, and I had to try and shoo him away from our packs in the middle of the night.
> 
> We knew it was there because we could smell it, even before it sprayed.
> 
> The smell lingers.


 


Pineapple92 said:


> even if a skunk doesn't spray you, the smell can linger and can actually be smelled over a mile away at times


 It's similar to ferrets (no offense meant). It's usually caused by when they hang around someplace for a while, from what I hear. Trust me, I'm not an absolute expert... but experience taught me this one.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

You can almost always tell when someone's hit a skunk 

Skunks themselves don't actually stink though, that's just a cliche


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2010)

DannSkunk said:


> It's similar to ferrets (no offense meant).


 Exactly, that is stinking. 


WillowWulf said:


> You can almost always tell when someone's hit a skunk
> 
> Skunks themselves don't actually stink though, that's just a cliche


 Yes they do. Don't be stupid, Willow.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, impressive numbers. I thought it would be a landslide, with over 90% of the votes going to yes.


----------



## azurethedragon (Jul 6, 2010)

i dont think skunks stink.  a friend of mine had 1 as a pet and it never stunk (but i think they get those spray glands removed so i dont think that counts...)


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yes they do. Don't be stupid, Willow.


 Of course they stink, but not in the way that say Looney Toons portrays it
That the stink comes from the tail 

But then again, I've never been close enough to a skunk to know..unless it's dead


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 6, 2010)

azurethedragon said:


> (but i think they get those spray glands removed so i dont think that counts...)


 That's exactly why it doesn't count; you're correct.


----------



## Trance (Jul 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Wow, impressive numbers. I thought it would be a landslide, with over 90% of the votes going to yes.


 
I figured it was going to be the opposite.   

All the skunks defending skunks.  

Guess not.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 6, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I figured it was going to be the opposite.
> 
> All the skunks defending skunks.


 actually, that could be what's keeping the number tied around an even 50-50


----------



## Trance (Jul 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> actually, that could be what's keeping the number tied around an even 50-50


 
Maybe.

I didn't vote since this is directed towards skunks, but i'd say no.

Unless you make them angry...


----------



## Icky (Jul 6, 2010)

To all the people who voted no: I hope you get sprayed 3 miles away from any civilization, so you have to hike back smelling like that for a good few hours.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Might as well vote no for the fact that most of the votes are not from skunks.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 6, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Might as well vote no for the fact that most of the votes are not from skunks.


 It wouldn't surprise me if they weren't

anonymous poll, +OP asking for them not to= every non skunk who gives a shit about this poll in the slightest will vote yes.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 6, 2010)

Kellie smells so bad. <3

Where's the fun in being a skunk if they don't smell like shit anyway?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Kellie smells so bad. <3
> 
> Where's the fun in being a skunk if they don't smell like shit anyway?



lolwut


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Kellie smells so bad. <3
> 
> Where's the fun in being a skunk if they don't smell like shit anyway?



lol. this in a nut shell.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> Have you ever even been within 50 feet of one?
> 
> I've been sprayed.
> 
> It's not a fucking myth, you twat.



The skunk doesn't stink, you do after being sprayed. I think the OP means "Do skunks stink all the time?" which the answer is, no, they don't.



Icky said:


> To all the people who voted no: I hope you get  sprayed 3 miles away from any civilization, so you have to hike back  smelling like that for a good few hours.



Actually those that said no are correct. Yes skunks do spray any creature considered a threat, but they themselves do not continuously smell bad. The only ones that smell bad are those unlucky enough to get sprayed.

Some people should research before shouting their mouths off.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 6, 2010)

DannSkunk said:


> I was just wondering if the skunk anthros out there also think so, so please answer truthfully.


 
Skunk anthros stink.  Three days of raving in a skunk fursuit at a Con will do that to ya.  Plus, furries are notorious for poor hygiene at Cons.  Just sayin'.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Skunk anthros stink.  Three days of raving in a skunk fursuit at a Con will do that to ya.  Plus, furries are notorious for poor hygiene at Cons.  Just sayin'.


 You do have quite a point...

Though, it doesn't seem like a very valid point with the thread about members of the fandom cleaning up their acts a bit at ac this year.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 9, 2010)

Now let's ask a serious question! Since the skunk's scent glands are located in the anus... when a male foxy and a male skunk love each other very much, does it stink?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 9, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Now let's ask a serious question! Since the skunk's scent glands are located in the anus... when a male foxy and a male skunk love each other very much, does it stink?



Sorry, you broke my brain -_-


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never seen or smelled anyone who has been blasted by a skunk.  It's really a natural defence like porcupines with their quills.  It's all in the natural cycle of things.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 9, 2010)

I voted no.....since its not the skunk that stinks but what they spray.......and....


> Now let's ask a serious question! Since the skunk's scent glands are  located in the anus... when a male foxy and a male skunk love each other  very much, does it stink?



As if this will ever happen in the animal kingdom......


----------



## Eske (Jul 9, 2010)

But doesn't the smelly stuff get on the skunk's fur when they spray?  :I  If even a bit of that stuff lingers, it's going to smell -- hence, yes, I really do think they stink.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not a skunk.....


So I voted 'yes'.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> To all the people who voted no: I hope you get sprayed 3 miles away from any civilization, so you have to hike back smelling like that for a good few hours.


 I voted no because they _don't_ stink, if you could seriously smell a skunk coming you'd_ never_ get sprayed! I see them going through our yards all the time, and if they carried around that easily distinguishable smell like everyone here thinks then you'd know to get the fuck out of there. There is no god damn smell until they've decided to spray their victim, that's why people's pets never run till they get hit with it.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jul 9, 2010)

Skunks do stink to get attracted by the other sex but to us stinks like hell


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been close to wild skunks and they did have a slight smell.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2010)

Skunks themselves smell a bit like the spray

but their actual spray is horrible.
Yes I have smelled a skunk but I'm not a skunk creeper, I just catch them.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Now let's ask a serious question! Since the skunk's scent glands are located in the anus... when a male foxy and a male skunk love each other very much, does it stink?


 
Yes.
Slight pressure on the sacs will force the essence out.

So yeah you can imagine sex filled with spray.
*[WARNING: DON'T CLICK IF YOU'RE GROSSED OUT EASILY]*
http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g153/trappmasta/trapping/DSCN0461.jpg
Black strip = the asshole
Those big red swollen things are the scent glands.

Not a pretty thing I imagine.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jul 9, 2010)

Clayton said:


> *[WARNING: DON'T CLICK IF YOU'RE GROSSED OUT EASILY]*
> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g153/trappmasta/trapping/DSCN0461.jpg
> Black strip = the asshole
> Those big red swollen things are the scent glands.
> ...



   Oh my god my eyes!


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 9, 2010)

skunks always stink, besides if a skunk comes near you just blow his head off with a 20 guage buckshot


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 9, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> skunks always stink, besides if a skunk comes near you just blow his head off with a 20 guage buckshot



Back at you fox.


----------



## Bir (Jul 9, 2010)

They don't stink unless they squirt their stinkyjuice stuff. Then YOU smell. I'm sure they smell like animal, but I doubt their smell just sticks on them. If it did, it wouldn't have a need to spray it again and again, ya know?


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 22, 2010)

Bir said:


> They don't stink unless they squirt their stinkyjuice stuff. Then YOU smell. I'm sure they smell like animal, but I doubt their smell just sticks on them. If it did, it wouldn't have a need to spray it again and again, ya know?


 Yes they do. They smell faintly of spray. The spray also burns the eyes. That's why they SPRAY [like a jet of water], so they can get the attacker in the face.



Allamo Fox said:


> skunks always stink, besides if a skunk comes near you just blow his head off with a 20 guage buckshot


 Any head damage to a skunk while killing it will most likely set off the scent trigger. Shooting, shovel, kicking, etc.
Plus, there's airborne illnesses.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 22, 2010)

You do know Skunks don't stink all the time, right? It's like urine. Do you smell like urine all the time? If you do, then you seriously need to take a bath.


----------



## Luca (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah they stink. If they spray something it's gonna linger on thier own bodies as well...


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 24, 2010)

Even tho I'm not a skunk, I don't believe they stink, why?  One name: Zig-Zag

I'm talking about skunk fursonas, of course

on the other hand, IRL skunks stink like the folks living at the trailer park down the road


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> You do know Skunks don't stink all the time, right? It's like urine. Do you smell like urine all the time? If you do, then you seriously need to take a bath.


 
This.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Skunks stink even when they aren't spraying.
> 
> It's just like how ferrets stink.
> 
> They just got dat musk.


 
Is there a way to make ferrets NOT stink?

Edit: Why would an anthro skunk stink? I'm assuming their internal anatomy is far more like that of a human's, which would mean no anal glands.

Edit 2: You know what? I put way too much (about 15 sec) thought into this little question.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 24, 2010)

I definitely have to say no. There used to be a family of skunks in my neighborhood, and no spray definitely equated with no smell. At one point there was one directly outside of my bedroom window, and I wouldn't have known it if I didn't happen to be looking out of my window. I'm sure that they do naturally have a musky scent to them, but it's definitely not anything near the smell of their spray.

I'm pretty sure that if a skunk smells like skunk spray, it's because it either got tagged by another skunk, or it was in a struggle and happened to hit itself in the process of getting the attacker.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not a skunk furry... But for some f*cked up reason... I like the smell of skunks.
I really don't see how it smells terrible.


----------



## Remy (Jul 25, 2010)

Not going to lie, I first read the title of this thread as _skanks_.

But, yes Skunks do stink, unless they de-stinkify themselves by going to get that gland removal surgery.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 25, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> I'm not a skunk furry... But for some f*cked up reason... I like the smell of skunks.
> I really don't see how it smells terrible.


Are you talking about the distant smell of skunk on the wind, or the up-close, full on smell of skunk spray? Liking the former isn't horribly uncommon, and the latter has at least some people who enjoy it, from what I've seen. As I understand it, some people lack a receptor in their noses that is needed to smell the most awful of the notes in skunk musk, which causes them to smell much more of just the general muskiness, and musk is obviously a much more appealing smell than the burning, chemically scents in the spray.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 25, 2010)

Um, I've smelled skunk up close before and I don't see what the huge deal about the smell is. I mean, on one hand its not a smell I really want to have to be subjected too all the time, but its not really ya know...super gross or anything, just different.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jul 25, 2010)

Skunks themselves aren't stinky it's only their spray that stinks.


----------



## Cratia (Jul 27, 2010)

Skunks don't spray unless they feel threatened, so a majority of the time, no, they don't "stink" unless you mean.... has the general wild animal smell... then yes, they probably do have a certain musk to them, just like all other wild animals do.

In which case, you should also be wondering if rabbits smell, or foxes or wolves or whatever. lol


----------



## Morroke (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's a question to skunks out there, did you know your tail isn't supposed to be huge and soft? It's actually pretty wirey.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 27, 2010)

Skunks kind of smell like ferrets....until they spray you.

Skunk glands go off when they get run over....and that's the worse smell to take in on a long road trip.


----------



## Cratia (Jul 27, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Here's a question to skunks out there, did you know your tail isn't supposed to be huge and soft? It's actually pretty wirey.


 yes, actually I did, but that doesn't mean that for squish value, we still shouldn't make our tails fluffy. lol


----------



## fuzzykittn (Jul 29, 2010)

If the stinky-gland dohads are removed, skunks only have a very light, normal animal smell. Also, as for the smell of skunks that one would normally think of, I actually kind of like it from a distance, lol.


----------

